# My dog is tearing up a floor rug! HELP!



## GSDKC (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay, well my boy is now 8 months old, and has this awful habit of pulling up the area rug between his paws and chewing on the ends! I have tried all the anti chew sprays and tried throwing a toy in front of him to distract him and give him positive praise and treats when he does the right thing. I can not be in front of him the whole time, I work from home and I need quiet to work, so he sits either in our living room or the kennel, I really hate keeping locked up but if he continues to chew up my rug, I feel like I have no choice!  Can anyone offer me any help to stop this behavior?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Maby get rid of that rug and replace with a differnt one. One without ruffles or anything that hangs off it. Secure it down with carpet tape.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know how to stop it either. 

I gave in and bought an _inexpensive_ area rug for my living room. The corners are chewed from both dogs, but whatever. I figure since I'll always have dogs, I'll always have cheap area rugs. Trade off.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Get rid of the rug?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Area rug - I would have settled for that. My Sting at that age took an interest in the electrical wiring, chewed thru the phone, cable, sprinkler control lines, pulled off the water meter and chewed it to bits, then eyed up the main connection. $700 later - steel covering for all wiring ouside like used in barns. So that would buy a lot of cheap rugs. I would do that, or take up the rug completely. Also give lots of those soft squeaky toys - there are also some big flat ones. Or get a cheap crate pad and use that for him to lie on and chew on. My only concern would be if any of these items would be harmful to him. I would crate him so you can get some work done, but give a chew toy or a kong (he might like the soft kong toys also) and keep the crate if possible in the same room with you. Also tire him out with play or a walk before his crate time and keep it under 2 hours at a time.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

More exercise and mind games and better chew toys, in combination with crate time.
Give him raw meat or raw meaty bones. This makes our dogs calmer.


----------



## GSDKC (Dec 30, 2012)

So when you say, more crate time do you mean that you leave him in the crate for 2 hours and then take him out on a leash for a little bit and make him just sit next to you consistently? I have started to do that but its way to early to see any results yet. Also, like you said MB my dog also has chewed the cable wires and is nuts about all wiring, even chewed the cover off the outside phone box.

But I guess my question is really the crate time thing, if you mean like 2 hours in and 2 hours out? something like that?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My best friend's pit puppy was terribly destructive. I told her to leash the puppy to her whenever she couldn't give her her full attention (or wasn't in a crate). She took several leashes, hooked them together, and then looped it around her waist. I swear she must've done that till the dog was 18 months old! 

It works.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GSDKC said:


> So when you say, more crate time do you mean that you leave him in the crate for 2 hours and then take him out on a leash for a little bit and make him just sit next to you consistently? I have started to do that but its way to early to see any results yet. Also, like you said MB my dog also has chewed the cable wires and is nuts about all wiring, even chewed the cover off the outside phone box.
> But I guess my question is really the crate time thing, if you mean like 2 hours in and 2 hours out? something like that?


He needs a lot of mental and physical exercise before you can crate him for a few hours. Leash walks do not get him tired. An 8 month old can not sit next to you for a long time. At least I will not ask that from him. Remember they are working dogs. If he is out his crate you need to constant supervise him. Keep everything you want to save out of his reach.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

GSDKC said:


> So when you say, more crate time do you mean that you leave him in the crate for 2 hours and then take him out on a leash for a little bit and make him just sit next to you consistently? I have started to do that but its way to early to see any results yet. Also, like you said MB my dog also has chewed the cable wires and is nuts about all wiring, even chewed the cover off the outside phone box.
> 
> But I guess my question is really the crate time thing, if you mean like 2 hours in and 2 hours out? something like that?


yes - balancing it out like that, so he isn't in his crate all the time and gets exercise, training, and playtime with you. I remember at that age a young dog needs a lot of exercise and also can get into trouble real fast if left unsupervised. At the same time, the dog needs an outlet for his energy, but also needs downtime. If you have a fenced in backyard, and can leave him out there for say a half hour that will help also. I also work from home now, but Sting is old enough so he just takes a nap while I work, he usually lies down next to me, but I do first make sure that he gets his long morning walk - then I work, then lunch break with a short obedience session, neighborhood walk - ending with a fetch/tug game (his favorite). So then he takes another nap while I work. Sting isn't high energy which helps. If I had worked from home, when he was 8 months, I would have alternated crate time with outdoor time wiith practicing his down/stay next to me time with short training sessions/play sessions in addition to his walks. As it was I did do something like that on the weekends. The Monks of New Skete in their book "How to Be Your Dog's Best Friend" do have sample schedules and suggestions on keeping your dog close and also for activities - you may find that helpful also.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep him crated when you can't watch him. when he's out of the crate
train and correct him when he chews on the rug. is there space in
your office for him when you're working?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I found it easier to just remove certain items from the house. My braided front door mat was a target for Stella when she was younger. I left it there and let her "have" it but no other rugs. Things that I really care about are still out of her reach at 18 months.


----------

